# looking for a dlna/upnp stream app



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a nice audio and video steaming application that will support many video and audio formats (i absolutely require FLAC) and will stream from a Twonky Media server. I have found/tried a variety of free apps, but those didn't support FLAC. I'm open to paying for the app, but I want be absolutely sure that it will support at least FLAC before I purchase it. As for movies: I would like it to support the following media formats: avi,mkv,mpg, mp4,h.264,wmv, and hopefully DVD.
Again, I'm willing to pay for it but 15 minutes isn't enough time to really try an this type of app to see if it meets your needs/wants.

thank you in advance.


----------

